

If you hate trying to get press coverage, read this. Now. - mikaelcho
http://blog.ooomf.com/post/36194316012/getting-press

======
jtoeman
as a tech/product/marketing guy who used to run a PR firm, I can say this is
one of the best summaries of how to get effective PR i've ever read...

